# activated carbon filter



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright well I'm going to be making my own carbon filter for my grow box. I'm going to have a computer fan mounted at the top to ventilate the stale air out. I was wondering if I should hook the carbon filter up to that so that it draws are through the filter first before venting out. And if I do this, would it cut down on the CFM rate for exhausting the hot air?

edit: alright here's a quick diagram of what it's going to look like. The writing came out a bit bad, but as you can see it's going to be tight. I'm planning on growing around 4-5 plants in there. I think I should be able to just make it though because I'll be growing blueberry lowryder which will hopefully stay short enough.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

hey laser 

will u be making the one from the diy section?

if so thats the same one i will be doing eventually. but i recommend one of the inline fans


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

hmmm how big is it though? I wont have much room to work with in my grow box unfortunately. That's why my only real practical option for saving space is to use computer fans.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

this is what ill be doing where u see the red circles, on the inside of the closet where those red circles are will have two inline fans with the diy carbon filters connected to them, with the fans sucking the air out of the closet into two short ductings about 1 foot that then go into one ducting ( basically a Y of ducting ) then the single ducting goes to the window with fabric softeners in the end of it, to disguise any left over smell.

the fan is a 4 inch fan

hmm i see ur diagram 

u could mount the fan in the box at the top exaust ( i am assuming) since its near the lights and ur other is fresh air to come in by the level of ur plants.. but put that kind of inline fan inside blowing out into the carbon filter. unless u want it to go out side.. then the paint job i should u would be best but then again u dont have that kind of space... 

View attachment b.bmp


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

hmm I see what you mean. I could easily change the position of the fan so that it faces the wall and would be at the back of the box where you wouldn't see it. And then from there I could easily mount the carbon filter so that the fan blows the air into the filter as it leaves the box. I've been trying to find a nice size box that I could convert into a diesel grow box. I just don't really wan't to go and pay 180-250 for one. I think a 5' H x 2' W x 2' D would be perfect. Not too big, but big enough to fit some plants in their comfortably. I could very easily make the box myself out of wood, but from the outside I wan't it to look like a perfectly normal cabinet.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 23, 2007)

hey kitten 

was thinking a lil more you can keep it the same way 

just put ducting on top or the side (if you move ur fan to the side) and then insert an inline fan at the bottom of the ducting to further help **** out the air??
just a thought...

why would i get edited for using the term that a vaccum does or what a fan does.. is ****,   *not like i said **** my blank blank*..lol duh


----------



## DLA (Mar 24, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Alright well I'm going to be making my own carbon filter for my grow box. I'm going to have a computer fan mounted at the top to ventilate the stale air out. I was wondering if I should hook the carbon filter up to that so that it draws are through the filter first before venting out. And if I do this, would it cut down on the CFM rate for exhausting the hot air?
> 
> edit: alright here's a quick diagram of what it's going to look like. The writing came out a bit bad, but as you can see it's going to be tight. I'm planning on growing around 4-5 plants in there. I think I should be able to just make it though because I'll be growing blueberry lowryder which will hopefully stay short enough.


 
Hey LKGPP  you should shoot to pull the air into the scrubber then exhaust it out.  Your right to think about the volume of cfm, to much and the air passes to quickly to be scrubbed and to slow and the moisture in the air(humidity) soaks the carbon and makes it inactive until after it drys.  

That's why we base it on CF and CFM/H the theory is to exhaust at a rate of 4:1 if using a passive intake.  Or if using an active intake (A/C, intake fans, blowers, etc.) you shoot for a negative pressure system.  In other words it your exhaust needs to be strong enough to that it would shut your door closed, the harder it pulls, the stronger the negative pressure is.  I am not sure if there is a measurement that is a goal in our situation but I think as long as you feel the door being pulled closed it's good.  The larger the room the more pull you want.  I have my system set up both ways with zone dampers and other devices that control the atmosphere.

HTH


----------

